# Scared



## sueh (Sep 11, 2018)

Hi all. New here new diagnosis. Very scared and nervous sugars are 49, have started SlimmingWorld and more exercise hoping I’m doing the right things!! Seeing nurse next week not sure what to expect. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Loulou23 (Sep 11, 2018)

Hi Sueh
I’m newly diagnosed T2 as well. Good luck with your appointment. There are lots of really helpful people on here and loads of hints and tips.


----------



## Bahallathegreat (Sep 11, 2018)

Slimming world will help it will teach you about carb counting it’s going to be hard but will get easier what meds are you taking


----------



## Ljc (Sep 11, 2018)

Hi @sueh welcome to the forum. It’s perfectl natural to be scared ok. However I wish to reassure you that with the right info which you will certainly get here, dietary changes, which I am sure we will supprise you with and if able some exersize and if you need to , lose weight.

Sorry I can’t help with the slimming world diet 

If the 49 is the Hb1ac which is a blood test usually taken from your arm, then you’ve only really just crossed the threshold into diabetes, under 42 is non diabetic , 42 to 47 is pre diabetes or as it’s now often called glucose intolerant and 48 and above is diabetes. Just to give you an idea I was 115 at dx (Diagnosis) 20+ years ago.


----------



## sueh (Sep 11, 2018)

Thank you! Not on any medication yet. I’ve lost 5lb so far starting to increase exercise slowly. I know this will be a challenge but small steps will amount to big changes soon, I hope


----------



## Ljc (Sep 11, 2018)

Sorry  I meant to say, ask as many questions as you need to , we’ll do our best to help.
How did you come to be diagnosed


----------



## sueh (Sep 11, 2018)

I’ve been borderline for a while and tried to loose the weight but struggled. Only found out last night so I’m hot on it! It’s in my family my dad is T1 . Thank you for replying all


----------



## Maz2 (Sep 11, 2018)

welcome to the Forum sueh.  I went to Slimming World once and lost a stone with them.  I was not really overweight but just wanted to lose a bit. I was involved in some medical research and, even though I was not classed as overweight, my body fat percentage was 36% which was a bit high.  I was pre-diabetic, back to normal, now back pre-diabetic again. GP not sure why but may be increasing insulin resistance due to age but not sure.  Anyway, I just wanted to say about Slimming World they do say you can eat as much fruit as you like but that is not a good idea if blood sugars are too high due to the natural sugars in the fruit. you probably know that but thought I would point it out. 

I am underweight at present as lost a lot of weight when I cut down my carb intake. I am trying to keep at lower end of BMI as suspect I am one of these "TOFI" types who are thin outside and fat inside.


----------



## sueh (Sep 11, 2018)

Thank you for your message and advice!! I agree about the fruit and tbh I struggle with fruit. Have been having stoned fruit peaches nectarines and plums the odd banana which I know I have to watch and satsumas. 

I’m definitely prefer savoury foods and I am avoiding some fruits like grapes altogether.


----------



## Drummer (Sep 12, 2018)

Is the diet reducing your blood glucose? 
That is the most important thing.


----------



## sueh (Sep 12, 2018)

Drummer said:


> Is the diet reducing your blood glucose?
> That is the most important thing.





Drummer said:


> Is the diet reducing your blood glucose?
> That is the most important thing.


 will be asking about that! I hope so!


----------



## CathyB (Sep 12, 2018)

Hi Sue, welcome.
Please be careful with the slimming world plan as it does include a lot of rice, pasta and potatoes and these are all heavy carbohydrates that will push your blood glucose levels up, along with the fruit!  The guide is no more than two small pieces a day, avoid grapes (little sugar balls) and any of the tropical fruits as they are highest in sugar.  A lot of us use Burgen bread as it is low carb but is heavily seeded so would be high syns on slimming world.  Great that you are looking at exercise as that certainly will help.  Are you testing your blood?  As type 2 you are unlikely to get your gp to prescribe the strips but it really is the only way to work out what foods work for you and what don’t, keeping a food diary will also help you to track your meals against your results.


----------



## sueh (Sep 12, 2018)

CathyB said:


> Hi Sue, welcome.
> Please be careful with the slimming world plan as it does include a lot of rice, pasta and potatoes and these are all heavy carbohydrates that will push your blood glucose levels up, along with the fruit!  The guide is no more than two small pieces a day, avoid grapes (little sugar balls) and any of the tropical fruits as they are highest in sugar.  A lot of us use Burgen bread as it is low carb but is heavily seeded so would be high syns on slimming world.  Great that you are looking at exercise as that certainly will help.  Are you testing your blood?  As type 2 you are unlikely to get your gp to prescribe the strips but it really is the only way to work out what foods work for you and what don’t, keeping a food diary will also help you to track your meals against your results.


Thank you very much for your reply and advice! I’ve actually gone off bread so have ryvita or salads. Have weetabix for breakfast with skimmed milk and cinnamon and a little sweetener. I do use a portion pot for rice (smallest) and tend to do 2 palmfuls of wholewheat pasta don’t have white pasta have white basmati rice but add lots of veg. Never cook with salt never add either the only salt I’ve got is rock salt. Sticking to peaches plums and satsumas atm. Haven’t seen nurse yet so not testing yet will see what I’m advised to do. Hope I’m making a good start!!


----------



## sueh (Sep 12, 2018)

You can have Days on SlimmingWorld where you don’t have to have any carbs don’t know if that’s a wise thing to do now??


----------



## Loulou23 (Sep 12, 2018)

Hi Sue
From memory on SW you can have fruit and veg etc on the ‘no carb’ days. If that’s the case I would have thought you’d still have some carbs from those. 
Other people will know more on reducing your carbs but it’s definitely helping me. Early days, but it’s certainly helping get my numbers down.


----------



## sueh (Sep 12, 2018)

Loulou23 said:


> Hi Sue
> From memory on SW you can have fruit and veg etc on the ‘no carb’ days. If that’s the case I would have thought you’d still have some carbs from those.
> Other people will know more on reducing your carbs but it’s definitely helping me. Early days, but it’s certainly helping get my numbers down.


Hi Loulou
Thanks for that! What type of food are you eating?


----------



## Loulou23 (Sep 12, 2018)

Well I’m back on weight watchers but adapting it for lower carbs. 
Generally I have found yogurt and berries ok for breakfast or lower carb toast with marmite (I know, you love it or hate it!) or ‘whole earth’ peanut butter. Doesn’t send me into a spike. 
But as I’m trying to lower my over all carbs each day I will often have scrambled eggs and then a yogurt or something. 
Lunch is a salad with tuna or prawns or cheese 
In between meals I have a small portion of mixed nuts (not roasted or salted) or an apple or some berries- again it’s trial and error- turns out  bananas don’t seem good for me
Tea is a mix of things I’m trying out. Wholemeal pasta seems ok for me but not so lucky on rice. Even brown rice can make me spike, so now eating cauliflower rice. 
Lots of veg and stir fries with chicken, prawns or quorn and I’ve found things like dahl (sp?) with lentils or a tikka seems ok for me. 
I have also found BFree butternut squash wraps are ok if I only have one (filled with veg and or cheese or spicy fillings) as a substitute for traditional wraps. Again, might still be too carby for some but I seem to be ok with one. 
A good thing I’ve learned from here is that if you have carbs try to have them with good fats and protein as this can help slow / reduce the spike 

Wow sorry for saying so much! I’m sure others will know more / give better suggestions. I’m just trying different things and testing to see how it affects my BGs. Trial and error but losing weight and feeling better now Diet is improved and my levels are coming down. 

Good luck and have a read of the diet / food threads for some great ideas


----------



## sueh (Sep 12, 2018)

Aah well done! That’s great! I just need a plan to put in place and then I’ll get going with it all. Thank you for your help and advice I really appreciate it! I am eating a lot of chicken eggs salad veg I’m not a huge potato fan which is a bonus and probably need to cut down on pasta and rice will discuss Sw plan with the nurse thanks again!


----------



## Loulou23 (Sep 12, 2018)

No worries. Some days I get it wrong but just make a note that whatever I had wasn’t great meal and figure out what might have caused it but also am pleased and surprised by some of the foods that I thought would cause me a problem and don’t (in moderation). 
It’s great to be able to talk to others on here and learn from those with much more experience. 
It can be scary at times with a lot to take on board and get your head around but this forum is great and definitely helped me feel like I can take back some control


----------



## Bronco Billy (Sep 12, 2018)

Hi sueh. It comes as a bit of a shock to say the least, but the early days are always the hardest. I’ve found a couple of pages that you may find useful. Take care.


http://www.wales.nhs.uk/sitesplus/documents/866/Diabetes_A5_v11_online.pdf

https://www.diabetes.org.uk/Newly-diagnosed-with-diabetes


----------



## Drummer (Sep 13, 2018)

If you can eat all those high carb foods without spiking then you are really lucky.


----------



## sueh (Sep 27, 2018)

All going very well losing weight doing more exercise and no medication


----------

